# Light weight computers?



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I'm in the process of building up a pretty light roadie. I just ordered a Bianchi 928 SL frame, will be ordering Zen Cyclery Enlightenment rims, Campy record components, a Selle Italia Carbino Kit Flow, and probably Zipp cages. 

I have a Polar CS200 Cad and could probably use that on the next bike, although I can't seem to find the weight of that model anywhere. I kind of like Garmin for the amount of things I can display on the screen, but I'm guessing it will be heavier. 

What would you guys do??


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

Weigh the bike without the computer and report that weight whenever you talk to people 

Asad


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Cateye's are pretty light, I think a Strada is going to be pretty close to the lightest. Weightweenies has listings for computers, but they're a little out of date. I don't think wireless is going to be lighter than wired, since you need the transmitters and batteries in the sensors.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

kbiker3111 said:


> Cateye's are pretty light, I think a Strada is going to be pretty close to the lightest. Weightweenies has listings for computers, but they're a little out of date. I don't think wireless is going to be lighter than wired, since you need the transmitters and batteries in the sensors.


I'd think some wireless sensors are heavier for that reason, although I wish more companies offered the wired version since I tend to notice a lag in changes on wireless units. I like my Campy Ergobrain, but I don't think it will be 11sp compatible and it lacks heart rate.


----------



## osmiumtiger (Oct 18, 2009)

+1 on the Strada. I don't know anyone with a wired computer so I can't compare, but my wireless feels lighter than most of my friends computers. Sorry that I can't provide exact numbers.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Considering the weight of the computer? Now that's hardcore. If you're thinking about Garmin, you'll need to consider hauling around a couple of monstrously heavy AA batteries in addition to all that heavy plastic  It's probably why Garmin riders always finish minutes behind everyone else on the pro tour. 

If you stick with the smaller computers they're wristwatch weight. You want to get serious about lightweight, go naked- no computer at all.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

California L33 said:


> Considering the weight of the computer? Now that's hardcore. If you're thinking about Garmin, you'll need to consider hauling around a couple of monstrously heavy AA batteries in addition to all that heavy plastic  It's probably why Garmin riders always finish minutes behind everyone else on the pro tour.
> 
> If you stick with the smaller computers they're wristwatch weight. You want to get serious about lightweight, go naked- no computer at all.


I'm actually thinking of taking my Polar of my TT bike and putting a Garmin on it since weight isn't much of an issue for TT bikes. Although, I've heard a few complaints that the Garmin timer doesn't stop as quickly. I've had a TT or two where the timers messed everything up. 

I'd go without a computer, but I like seeing my cadence and the option of how much pain is left. Too bad almost every computer is wireless these days. Wires would save so much weight over battery sensor units.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Lightest is the wired Cateye Strada. The reed switch on the fork is the smallest I've seen. The mounting strap can be trimmed after install to shave another gram or two.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I'll look into that one. Shouldn't be terribly expensive, either.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Spade2you:

Was reading your comment on the Garmin Edge computer and you are definitely correct. I ride with an Edge 705, having migrated from a CS400 that simply wouldn't read the cadence sensor when I mounted it on the chainstay. 

The Edge 705 is heavy enough that when I began using it, I definitely noted its impact on steering during descents (initiating turns). I've gotten used to it now and don't notice it anymore. That's probably my only criticism of the unit. I love the large display and it allows me to track my ascents (when using courses). As for the delay in pausing when you stop, I would concur with this. 

I must admit though, there have been times where I've just left it at home and just enjoyed the ride (I did this with the CS400 as well).

CHL 

P.S. Zen Cyclery Englightenment? You are a P.Rick!  <---Jealousy talking!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

CHL said:


> Hi Spade2you:
> 
> Was reading your comment on the Garmin Edge computer and you are definitely correct. I ride with an Edge 705, having migrated from a CS400 that simply wouldn't read the cadence sensor when I mounted it on the chainstay.
> 
> ...


Well, with all this equipment, just means I'm going to be working a crapload of overtime this winter. Between maternity leave, people who constantly call in sick, and high turnover, I've been lucky that I can fund my hobbies without dipping into my personal funds. Although, I had to pass up a bunch this summer for obvious reasons.  

I think the Garmin stuff would be great for time trialing. I'm kind of thinking about taking the CS400Cad off my TT bike and putting something like a 305 on it.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

The Garmin Edge 500 should be light and full-featured. I have a Bontrager Node 2, which is similarly light and has most of the same features. Both are wireless ANT+.


----------

